# Where to find radiated in CA



## SLOsurf805 (Feb 22, 2019)

Looking to purchase/adopt radiated tortoise in California


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2019)

Everyone I know is sold out. Babies typically hatch in spring and sell out quickly.

If I hear of anything, I'll let you know.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi


----------



## SLOsurf805 (Feb 22, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## redeyexaxa (Feb 25, 2019)

SLOsurf805 said:


> Thank you!


Craigslist


----------



## redeyexaxa (Feb 25, 2019)

SLOsurf805 said:


> Looking to purchase/adopt radiated tortoise in California


Craigslist I've seen some there


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Careful on Craigslist, 90% of every ad you'll find there is a scam


----------

